# Pipe & Fitting



## emipapa (Jan 2, 2008)

I am KIT-BASHING a large Barn Structure to hide or cover my in-ground water filter for my KOI Pond.


My question is, what do other people use to simulate pipe and fittings, the barn will be a WATERWORKS BUILDING on my layout.


Thank You in advance for any replies


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

I Think that the Plastruct range may help you; the best way of looking at their range would be to get one of their catalogs. 

Look in google search for Plastruct, where the catalog can be ordered at $5.00 I think; the website is not very good at finding things when I looked. 

Its not cheap as most of it is ABS - architects use it to make models of projects.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

You might also ask the people at Plastruct about the 'Engineering Model Associates' line of products. They are affiliated with them. I have an old catalog that they tell me is still pertinent as far as part numbers are concerned. Peter is correct, they are not cheap, but will give you all the stuff you will need to model a water works facility. My only concern, make sure you paint all of the ABS with a good quality UV stabilizer. 

Bob C.


----------

